# Spring Meet Up...



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

so...what dates/places does anybody fancy??

I can suggest the following dates to get us started...

17/18 April ??

1/2/3 May (monday bank holiday)

29/30/31 May (monday bank holiday)

Places to meet - 

I can offer my house again if anybody fancies it...Stoke is fairly centralish...

or we could go to Manchester/Birmingham??

pem x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Both May bank holiday weekends are possibilities for us at the moment thought it will depend on work stuff - we won't know my shifts until nearer the time. Stoke, Birmingham and Manchester are all OK options for us too. 

It will be fab to see you all again. 

Gina. x


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

Even though I haven't made it to any of the meets up before I will this time as i don't have gf to convince    , any of the dates are good for me and so are Birmingham, stoke, Manchester or even a bit further.

Hopefully meet you all at last !

Jody


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

HI

We wouldnt be able to do 17th/18th April as I am working both days, havent got shifts for the niext dates but they should be out in next few days so would def be up for meeting again.

Maggie


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm a pain and can only do 3rd may in either Stoke or Manchester... Not offering to host due to psycho dogs and a reluctant partner!!!! Is very kind of you to offer to host emma. Hope others can do 3rd as I'm keen to eventually make a meet!!!

A hopeful rach x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi,

We can do 17/18 april. Can't do 1/2/3 may as i'll be in hospital - having a big operation on 1st may  
Could possibly do last weekend in may, depending on how my recovery goes.
Would love to meet up, but know we're being restrictive with dates this time. Oh, and can travel basically anywhere.

Lisa x


----------



## schnarff (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi,

My new wife and I just joined this site as recommended by CRM Coventry's counsellor.  Can anyone join in with these meet ups?  We are based near Evesham, Worcs.


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi there and welcome to the site.

Everyone is welcome to join the meet ups, we are based in worcs too, In bromsgrove.

Stephx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey guys...

all are welcome...the more the merrier...give me a few days to get Easter done with Edie and little nephew and i will post a poll so people can vote when and where!


----------



## bikermel76 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello all! Hoping we can make it and meet some peeps in our situation/ having survived and hopefully overcome it! It was hard enough trying to conceive without one of our bodies saying 'no' too!!!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry guys....going set up a poll so we can all decide where we want to go and when.......hope this works....lol

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234271.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234272.0

pem x


----------

